# 2008 brute force sputters but if you flip kill switch off and on it’s fine



## Deerhead334 (Jun 28, 2019)

I have a 2008 brute force 750i runs great for about a hour then starts to sputter and not wanting to take the throttle but I can flip the kill switch off and on and it’s runs great again for about 15 min. Does anybody know or have had this problem before


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Deerhead334 said:


> I have a 2008 brute force 750i runs great for about a hour then starts to sputter and not wanting to take the throttle but I can flip the kill switch off and on and it’s runs great again for about 15 min. Does anybody know or have had this problem before


I'm going to say either a charging issue making the coil voltage low or a grounding problem somewhere.


----------



## Deerhead334 (Jun 28, 2019)

Alright thanks I’ll try that this afternoon and see at first it was sputter do to the fuel dock being stoped up but I went ahead and put a new fuel pump but then I noticed it was still sputtering a little so I put new spark plugs and 2 new coils and still has the same problem


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you checked the injectors for operation? If anything got by the pump it will be in them.


----------



## Deerhead334 (Jun 28, 2019)

I haven’t looked at the injectors yet but I wouldn’t see why they would act up and then be fine when I flip the kill switch


----------



## Moosiani (Jul 14, 2019)

How many times have you got it to run good again by flipping the kill switch off to on?


----------



## Moosiani (Jul 14, 2019)

If it’s happened many times you need to look at it like this. Something is getting to hot and by switching it off and on your restring something. Do you know if your losing spark (weak spark) or fuel pressure ( lack of pressure. One simple cheap start would be switch the fuel pump relay with another relay and try it. I’d start there. Obviously this will be a process of elimination. I’ve seen relay flutter once hot. If it is your losing fuel pressure and volume. Also is the F1 illuminating when the problem occurs?


----------



## Moosiani (Jul 14, 2019)

I would also check all grounds to make they are tight and clean all relevant connectors. Doing this may not fix it but may prevent future issues. And it only costs some time.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 27, 2021)

Deerhead334 said:


> I have a 2008 brute force 750i runs great for about a hour then starts to sputter and not wanting to take the throttle but I can flip the kill switch off and on and it’s runs great again for about 15 min. Does anybody know or have had this problem before


Have you figured out what the issue was? I’m having the same problem with my 2017 brute force


----------

